# Solved: RAID: iastor.sys corrupted



## etaylor34 (Jul 27, 2007)

every time i try to load my raid drivers i get the message saying iastor.sys is corrupted. does anyone know how to solve this problem or any suggestions?


GA-X48-DS4
Wolfdale E8500
2 x Western Digital Raptor 150GB 10000 RPM
Windows XP SP2 64bit
4 x OCZ Reaper pc2 6400


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Have you tried downloading it again and using a different floppy?


----------



## etaylor34 (Jul 27, 2007)

i've used different floppies, and i'm getting off the driver cd that came with the mother board. i tried downloading it off the gigabyte website but it wanted to install the drivers directly on to my computer rather than let me put them on a floppy

i've been using old floppies that are 8+ years old so i'm going to go out and buy a box of new ones

Edit: Just downloaded the floppy version off the intel website and loaded it onto a floppy. The first time i got some error while it was loading onto the floppy and but i tried it anyway and it gave me the same iastor.sys is corrupted, so i tried a different floppy. The next floppy didn't get any errors while being formatted and i got a different error while trying to load onto the computer. Something about being unable to read line 88 or something like that then showed some file paths. These are still old floppies.


----------



## etaylor34 (Jul 27, 2007)

Just got some new floppy drives and tried both off the intel site and off the cd that come from the motherboard. Off the cd that came with the motherboard i got the same message. Using the drivers from the website i got "File iaStor.sys cause an unexpected error (4096) at line 2113 in d:\xpsprtm\base\boot\setup\oemdisk.c."


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

OK, post your exact specs ie make and model of mb AND if you are using a retail, or oem version of windows; in addition what version of windows ie xp 32bit, vista 64bit, etc. 

If an oem, did it come with a pre-built system?


----------



## etaylor34 (Jul 27, 2007)

homebuilt

case - antec 900
motherboard - gigabyte ga-x48-ds4
4 x OCZ Reaper pc2 6400
700 watt Thermaltake toughpower psu
intel wolfdale 8500
OEM - windows xp pro 64 bit
2 x WD Raptor 10k rpm 
PNY Nvidia Quadro FX 3700

I'm trying to slipstream now, but can't figure out how to get the raid drivers onto it since they aren't really files...


----------



## etaylor34 (Jul 27, 2007)

homebuilt

case - antec 900
motherboard - gigabyte ga-x48-ds4
4 x OCZ Reaper pc2 6400
700 watt Thermaltake toughpower psu
intel wolfdale 8500
OEM - windows xp pro 64 bit
2 x WD Raptor 10k rpm 
PNY Nvidia Quadro FX 3700

I'm trying to slipstream now, but can't figure out how to get the raid drivers onto it since they aren't really files...


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

OK, there are two downloads on the board maker's site. Are you sure you are downloading the 64bit driver?

Next slipstreaming the drivers is a pretty simple process. Are you using nlite to do the driver slipstream?


----------



## etaylor34 (Jul 27, 2007)

i downloaded all the correct drivers and made a slipstream boot disk and it worked =D

thanks for all the help and advice!


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

You are welcome.


----------

